# How many ports to fill?



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I just got my PB12 -NSD/2 and couldn't be happier. That being said, I am torn as to which freq to run the sub at? Since this is my first nice sub I am not too familiar with whether to plug 1, 2, or zero ports. Any thoughts?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Obviously, taste has something to do with your subs settings. If you keep it at its factory setting you get the most impact in the frequencies that are most common. To lower its response comes at the expense of overall output power. I think you will find that more impact is preferable to low, low subsonic bass, but, that is entirely a personal preference thing. Make sure you follow the manufacturer's instructions to match the filters with the port plugs. Have fun, let your ears (or, should I say, your walls integrity!) be your guide. Dennis


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on the new sub! As Dr Doan said, it's more of a taste preference than anything.

I would probably recommend keeping all the ports open at first and get used to that sound before you go changing anything. Since it's your first nice sub, I think you'll be more content at utilizing the sub at the native tuning point.

That said, once you're ready to deal with the different tuning points, there are a lot of factors you may want to consider. Your room size, your seating location, the sub's location, your ears, and (probably) your significant other.


----------

